# [APP][4.0+][Free][FirstRelease] Calculator + | What's your opinion ?



## zFr3eak (Sep 28, 2011)

hey guys,

Yesterday i published my first application on google's playstore. Since i am just 17 years old and just coded in c and c++ yet, i started now with apps for android.

*Play Store*​
*To the app: *
*It is a simple Calculator with a modern UI with features such as:*
*All basic mathematic Operations:
- +, -, *, /
- sin, cos, tan, asin, acos, atan
- pi, %, x², x³, √

- ln, e^x, log

* A result History (click on Result display to open it !)
* Settings to switch between Holo and Holo_light 
* Settings to set Fullscreen
* 100 % ad-free !
* Doesn't need any permission !

*What i am working on:*
- Support for 10" Tablets
- Landscape support
- More mathematic operations
- Graph View

*Since i am still learning i have a few questions:*
- How you like this concept ? 
- Do you like this UI ? 
- What's missing ?
- What's wrong ? 
- What's good ?

Thanks for your answers !


----------



## d1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

How about a choice of radian or degree mode. Just out of couriosity, what are you using to compute values of sin, cos, log, ln, etc...? Series?


----------

